#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  >  10 زبان برنامه نویسی که باید آموخت

## sam_electronic

*10 زبان برنامه نویسی که باید آموخت* 			 			 			 		  		 		سایت eWeek با یکی از برنامه نویسان باسابقه با نام Wayne Duqaine که هم اکنون بخش توسعه نرم افزار کمپانی Grandview Systems در ایالت کالیفرنیا است گفتوگویی انجام داده , او در این گفتگو توصیه می کند که برنامه نویسان نباید خود را منحصر به یادگیری و کار در یک زبان خاص بکنند وی که بیش از 30 سال تجربه برنامه نویسی دارد 10 زبان را برای یادگیری برای برنامه نویسان همراه با دلیل توصیه می کند.
(آمار قسمت شغل های موجود برای یک زبان با توجه به آمار سایت Dice.com می باشد)
1- PHP

چیست؟ یک اینترپرتر کدباز , سرور ساید و کراس پلت فرم برای اسکریپت نویسی HTML
چرا باید آموخت؟ استفاده گسترده از آن , سرعت بالا با حافظه کش
تعداد مشاغل موجود: 1,152 شغل
2- #C

چیست؟ یک زبان برنامه نویسی همه کاره و شی گرا که توسط مایکروسافت با استفاده از تکنولوژی NET. ابداع شد.
چرا باید آموخت؟ یکی از بخش های اصلی فریم ورک NET. است و یکی از ملزومات کار شماست اگر با مایکروسافت کار می کنید.
تعداد مشاغل موجود: 5,111
3- AJAX

چیست؟ از لحاظ فنی یک زبان برنامه نویسی نیست ولی با استفاده HTML , Java SCript و XML صفحات وب پویا را خلق می کند.
چرا باید آموخت؟ از وقتی که گوگل AJAX را در Google MAP به خوبی و با موفقیت به کار برد تقاضا برای Ajax در صدر قرار گرفت. یادگیری AJAX ساده نیست ولی مایکروسافت اعلام کرده که ابزاری به نام Atlas را برای بکارگیری راحت تر AJAX ارائه خواهد داد.
تعداد مشاغل موجود: 1.106 شغل
4- Java Script

چیست؟ یک زبان اسکریپت نویسی شی گرا است که در مرورگرهای وب به صورت کلاینت ساید اجرا می شود. این زبان دارای دستورات کوتاه است و کد نویسی با آن آسان و برای اجرای دستورات نیازی به کامپایل ندارد. (آن را با Java اشتباه نگیرید)
چرا باید آموخت؟ امروزه از آن در میلیون ها صفحه وب برای تعیین اعتبار فرم ها , ایجاد کوکی ها , تشخیص نوع مرورگر و بهبود طراحی صفحات استفاده می شود. به راحتی می توان آن را آموخت و به صورت گسترده از ان استفاده کرد.
تعداد مشاغل موجود: 4,406 شغل
5- Perl

چیست؟ یک زبان برنامه نویسی و اینترپرتر کدباز , کراس پلتفرم , سرور ساید است که به طور گسترده برای پردازش متن از طریق برنامه های CGI استفاده می شود.
چرا باید آموخت؟ قدرت بالای آن در پردازش انبوهی از متون آن را بسیار محبوب کرده و باعث استفاده گسترده آن برای نوشتن برنامه های وب سرور در یک گستره بزرگ شده است.اگر با وب اپلیکیشن ها سر و کار دارید یادگیری برخی فرم های اسکریپ نویسی مانند Perl , PHP لازم است.
تعداد مشاغل موجود: 4,810 شغل
6- C

چیست؟ یک زبان برنامه نویسی همه کاره استاندارد است . یکی از فراگیرترین زبان های برنامه نویسی می باشد و اساس و پایه بسیاری از زبان های دیگر مانند ++C می باشد
چرا باید آموخت؟ کسی که زبان C بلد است می تواند به راحتی زبان هایی مانند #C و JAVA را یاد بگیرد چون بسیاری دستورات مانند هم اند. همچنین بسیاری از دستورات C در زبان های اسکریپتی استفاده می شود.
تعداد مشاغل موجود: 6,168 شغل با در نظر گرفتن مشتقات
7- Ruby و Ruby on Rails

چیست؟ Ruby یک زبان برنامه نویسی کد باز , شی گرا و دینامیک است. Ruby on Rails یک فریم ورک کدباز است که برای وب اپلیکیشن ها توسط Ruby نوشته شده است که بدقت با معماری MVC دنبال می شود.
چرا باید آموخت؟ با توجه به سادگی و سودمندی این زبان در حال گسترش است . سادگی یادگیری آن نیز یکی دیگر از مزایای آن است.
تعداد مشاغل موجود: 210 و 54 شغل به ترتیب
8- Java

چیست؟ یک زبان برنامه نویسی شی گرا که بوسیله جیمز گوسلینگ و همکارانش در شرکت سان میکروسیستم در اوایل دهه 1990 بوجود آمد.
چرا باید آموخت؟ بسیاری از برنامه نویسان آن را زبانی زیبا می نامند. Java مرکز زبان های غیر از NET. است. یادگیری زبان جاوا برای شما ضروری است اگر شما برای مایکروسافت کار نمی کنید.
تعداد مشاغل موجود: 14,408 شغل
9- Python

چیست؟ یک زبان برنامه نویسی اینترپرتر دینامیک , شی گرا و کد باز است که به صورت اتوماتیک مدیریت حافظه را بر عهده می گیرد.
چرا باید آموخت؟ پایتون به صورت گسترده توسط گوگل به کار گرفته می شود.
تعداد مشاغل موجود: 811 شغل
10- VB.NET

چیست؟ یک زبان برنامه نویسی شی گراکه با تکنولوژی NET. مایکروسافت توسعه یافته است.
چرا باید آموخت؟ تقاضا برای یادگیری VB.NET نسبت به هر زبان دیگری بیش تر است .اکنون ر بیشتر پروژه ها با VB.NET انجام می شود.
تعداد مشاغل موجود: 2,090 شغل

----------

*1212ali*,*aliavr*,*ali_esf*,*ar58*,*arfan96*,*EleRam*,*fabienmartin*,*hamidy*,*kavosh83*,*khaled2152*,*kombiz*,*Mhmd123*,*mjzaret*,*navidk89*,*sedora*,*TAMIN*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## coldstar

ببخشید از کدوم زبان شروع کنیم بهتره؟؟؟

----------

*aliavr*,*kavosh83*,*kombiz*

----------


## sam_electronic

> ببخشید از کدوم زبان شروع کنیم بهتره؟؟؟



*با سلام 

دوست من یادگیری همه زبانها عالیه . شما باید ببینید برنامه نویسی رو برای چه کاری میخواهید . در چه رشته ای فعالیت دارید .چون زبانها مختتف وزیاد میباشند .

من به شما زبان c رو بیشنهاد میکنم .

موفق باشید .*

----------

*aliavr*,*dodvaod*,*kavosh83*,*kombiz*,*Mortaza621*

----------


## rasolnia

*سلام 
برای نوشتن برنامه دفترچه تلفن  ساده به زبان سی شارپ و SQL ، دستورهای ارتباط با بانک اطلاعاتی SQLچیست؟ لطفا یک نمونه از آن برنامه را بفرستید. 
با تشکر*

----------

*aliavr*,*kavosh83*,*kombiz*

----------


## nekooee

سلام دوست عزیز از اینجا میتونید دو نمونه رو ببینید:

http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/...hone-Book-in-C
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-...on-C/?ALLSTEPS

----------

*kavosh83*,*kombiz*,*صابری*

----------


## rasolnia

با سلام خدمت استاد گرامی  جناب nekooee
از راهنمایی شما متشکرم.در ضمن منابع دیگری هم اگر می شود ، ارائه دهید . 
سپاسگذارم

----------

*kavosh83*,*kombiz*

----------


## yahya121

با سلام خدمت استاد گرامی!
ببخشید من به نوشتن برنامه نویسی علاقه دارم ولی نمیدانم از کجا و چه زبان رو شروع کنم اگه امکانش هست یکمی توضیح بدید و بفرمایید چه معلومات اولیه ای میخواهد
با تشکر

----------

*kombiz*,*مهدی4*

----------


## omaand

سلام دوست عزیز :اگه هیچ اطلاعاتی از زبانهای برنامه نویسی نداری بهتره اول از الگوریتم وفلوچارت شروع کنی بعد زبان بیسک واگه گرایش به رشته خاصی داری که زبان خاص خودش باید بیاموزی واگر در رشته کامپیوتر بخوای فعالییت کنی زبان C ,  C++ , C# وجاوا ......

----------

*hzzza*,*kombiz*

----------


## kombiz

سلام خدمت استاد عزیز 
من رشته ام برق صنعتی تودانشگاه هم واحدی برای برنامه نویسی c گذاشتن . اگه منبع آموزشی بخوام تا مشکلاتم رو رفع کنه چه کتابی را پیشنهاد میکنین؟ و یا اگر pdf در این مورد هست اگه امکان داره برام بذارین ممنون

----------


## nekooee

این اموزش C# هست 

نویسنده:
اسلام احمد زاده

لینک دانلود:




دارای محتوای پنهان





سرفصلها:
25SDK و .NET 4 كار با چارچوب -1
25NET. -1 بروز آوري چارچوب -4 -1
25NET. -2 ابزار چارچوب -4 -1
-3 ابزار پيكربندي چارچوب 29 -4 -1
31C# -5 فهم كامپايلر -1
-1 محل كامپايلر 31 -5 -1
-2 كامپايل كردن از طريق خط فرمان 31 -5 -1
-6 خلاصه 33 -1
36C# -1 چيدمان يك برنامه -2
37C# -1 تذكرات عمومي برنام هنويسي -1 -2
-2 انواع داده اوليه 39 -2
-3 عملگرهاي رياضي، منطق و شرطي 42 -2
-1 عملگرهاي رياضي 42 -3 -2
-2 عملگرهاي شرطي و رابطه اي 43 -3 -2
44C# -4 راهنماهاي پيش پردازش -2
-1 كامپايل شرطي 44 -4 -2
-2 راهنماهاي تشخيص 45 -4 -2
-5 نوع داده ي شمارشي 45 -2
-1 كار با نوع داده شمارشي 46 -5 -2
47System.Enum -2 متدهاي -5 -2
هاي بيتي 47 flag -3 انواع شمارشي و -5 -2
-6 انواع دادهي مقداري و ارجاعي 48 -2
48System.ValueType و- System.Object1 -6 -2
-2 تخصيص حافظه براي انواع داده مقداري و ارجاعي 48 -6 -2
-3 جعبهبندي 49 -6 -2
-7 فضاهاي نامي 50 -2
51using -1-7 دستور -2
-2-7 اسامي مستعار فضاي اسمي 52 -2
53I/O -8 كنسول -2
-9 خلاصه 54 -2
-1 دستورات انشعاب غيرشرطي 57 -3
-2 دستورات انشعاب شرطي 58 -3
58if -1 دستورات -2 -3
59if -2 بلوك هاي تك دستوري -2 -3
-3 ارزيابي كوتاه 62 -2 -3
63if.. else -4 دستورات -2 -3
تو در تو 64 if -5 دستورات -2 -3
65switch -6 دستورات -2 -3
روي رشتهها 68 switch -8 دستورات -2 -3
-3 دستورات تكرار 69 -3
69goto -1 ايجاد حلقهها با -3 -3
71do… while -3 حلقه -3 -3
72for -4 حلقه -3 -3
-4 خلاصه 77 -3
-1 ايجاد مدل ها 80 -4
-2 كلاس ها و اشياء 80 -4
-3 :تعريف يك كلاس: 81 -4
-4 روابط كلاس: 82 -3
-5 اركان سه گانه ي برنام هنويسي شي گرا 82 -4
-1-5 كپسوله كردن 83 -4
-2-5 تخصص 83 -4
-3-5 چندريختي 84 -4
-6 تحليل و طراحي شي گرا 84 -4
-7 خلاصه 84 -4
-1-5 تعريف كلاس 87
-1 نمونهسازي اشياء 88 -1-5
89Time -2 ايجاد كلاس -1-5
-3 معرفهاي دسترسي 90 -1-5
-2-5 آرگومانهاي متد 91
-3-5 سازندهها 92
-4-5 مقداردهندههاي اوليه 93
94this -5-5 كلمه كليدي
-6-5 اعضاي نمونه و ايستا 95
-1 احضار متدهاي ايستا 96 -6-5
-2 كاربرد فيلدهاي ايستا 98 -6-5
-7-5 خراب كردن اشياء 99
-8-5 تخصيص حافظه 101
-9-5 خلاصه 104
فصل ششم 106
وراثت و چند ريختي 106
-1 تخصص و تعميم 106 -6
2
-2 وراثت 108 -6
-1 پيادهسازي وراثت 109 -2 -6
-2 فراخواني سازندههاي كلاس پايه 110 -2 -6
-3 كنترل دسترسي 110 -2 -6
-3 چند ريختي 111 -6
-1 ايجاد انواع دادهي چندريختي 111 -3 -6
114override و new -2 نسخهسازي با -3 -6
-4 كلاسهاي انتزاعي 115 -6
-5 كلاسهاي مهرشده 117 -6
117Object ) ) -6 ريشهي همه كلاسها -6
-7 خلاصه 119 -6
فصل هفتم 120
متدهاي داخلي 120
كردن متدها 120 -overload1 -7
-2 كپسوله كردن دادهها با خصوصيات 122 -7
124get -1-2 معاون -7
125set -2-2 معاون -7
-3 برگرداندن چندين مقدار 125 -7
-1-3 ارسال انواع دادهي مقداري بوسيله ارجاع 126 -7
و انتساب روشن 128 out -2-3 پارامترهاي -7
-4 خلاصه 129 -7
-1 كاربرد آرايهها 130 -8
-1 اعلان آرايهها 131 -1 -8
-2 فهم مقادير پيش فرض 131 -1 -8
-3 دسترسي به عناصر آرايه 132 -1 -8
133foreach -2 دستور -8
-3 مقداردهي اوليه عناصر آرايه 134 -8
134params -4 كليد كليدي -8
-5 آرايههاي چندبعدي 135 -8
-1 آرايههاي مستطيلي 135 -5 -8
-2 آرايههاي ناهموار 137 -5 -8
-6 متدهاي آرايه 140 -8
-7 مرتبكردن آرايهها 140 -8
-8 خلاصه 141 -8
-1 تعريف ساختارها 144 -9
-2 ايجاد ساختارها 145 -9
-1-2 ساختارها به صورت انواع دادة مقداري 146 -9
146new -2-2 ايجاد ساختارها بدون -9
-3 خلاصه 148 -9
150ArrayList -1-10 كلاس
151Queue -2-10 كلاس
152Stack -3-10 كلاس
152HashTable -4-10 كلاس
153SortedList -5-10 كلاس
154BitArray -6-10 كلاس
-7-10 مقايسهي آرايهها و كلكسيونها 157
-8-10 كاربرد كلاسهاي كلكسيون براي بازي كارتها 157
-9-10 خلاصه 157
-1 تعريف كل 158 -11
-2 پيادهسازي كلها 160 -11
-3 اعمالكردن كلها 161 -11
-4 انواع داده كل چندگانه 161 -11
-5 محدوديتهاي كل 163 -11
-1 محدوديتهاي مشتق 164 -5 -11
-2 محدوديت سازنده 166 -5 -11
-3 محدوديت نوع مقداري/ ارجاعي 166 -5 -11
166FCL -6 كلاسها و كلكسيونهاي كل در -11
-1 مروري بر كلكسيونهاي كل 167 -6 -11
-7 خلاصه 170 -11
-1 انديسگذار 172 -12
-1 مثال بدون كاربرد انديسگذار 172 -1 -12
-2 كاربرد انديسگذارها در مثال قبلي 173 -1 -12
-2 مقايسه آرايهها وانديسگذارها 174 -12
-3 خصوصيات آرايهها و انديسگذارها 175 -12
-4 انديسگذارها در واسطها 176 -12
-5 خلاصه 177 -12
179operator -1 كاربرد كلم هي كليدي -13
179NET . -2 پشتيباني ديگر زبان هاي -13
-3 ايجاد عملگرهاي مفيد 179 -13
-4 عملگرهاي دوتايي منطقي 180 -13
-5 عملگر تساوي 180 -13
-6 عملگرهاي تبديل 180 -13
-7 خلاصه 184 -13
-1-14 برنامه نويسي يك فرم ويندوز 186
-1 ايجاد دستي يك برنامه كاربردي ويندوز 186 -1-14
188Windows.Forms -2-14 كلاس هاي كنترل در
188Control -1 كلاس -2-14
189control خصوصيات
-2 كار با كنتر لها 190 -2-14
اندازه و موقعيت 190
چگونه يك كنترل را لنگر بياندازيم و بچسبانيم 191
و كانون 192 Tab ترتيب
طي كردن همه كنترل هاي روي يك فرم 193
194Control -3 رويدادهاي -2-14
اداره كردن رويدادهاي ماوس 194
اداره كردن رويدادهاي صفحه كليد 196
NET. فصل اول- مقدمهاي بر چارچوب
3
198Form -3-14 كلاس
1تنظيم ظاهر يك فرم 199 -3-14
كدري فرم 200
شفافيت فرم 200
تنظيم اندازه و موقعيت فرم 202
-2 نمايش فرم ها 203 -3-14
203modeless چرخه ي زندگي يك فرم
ايجاد و نمايش فرم 203
-3 فعال سازي و غيرفعال سازي فرم 204 -3-14
بستن فرم 204
-4 فعل و انفعال فرم ها – يك برنامه كاربردي نمونه 205 -3-14
كد فرم اصلي 206
كد فرم جستجو 206
-5 فرم هاي مالك و ملك 207 -3-14
208MDI فرم هاي
208MDI ايجاد يك منو و فرم
210VS.NET با استفاده از MDI ايجاد يك منوي
-4-14 كار با منوها 211
211MenuItem -1-4-14 خصوصيات
-2-4-14 منوهاي زمينه 211
-3-4-14 ساختن يك منوي زمينه 212
-5-14 اضافه كردن كمك به يك فرم 213
ها 213 -ToolTip1-5-14
214Help 1 و دكمه F -2-5-14 پاسخ به
216HelpProvider -3-5-14 كنترل
-6-14 وراثت فرم ها 216
-1 ايجاد و استفاده يك كتابخانه از فرم ها 216 -6-14
-2 كاربرد فرم ارث بري شده 217 -6-14
كردن رويدادها 217 -Override3 -6 -36
218VS.NET -4 ايجاد فرم هاي ارث بري شده با -6-14
-7-14 خلاصه 218
فرمهاي ويندوز 220 NET. -1-15 مطالعه كنترلهاي
Label و Panel ،GroupBox ،Button -2-15 كلاسهاي
222
222Button -1 كلاس -2-15
تنظيم ظاهر يك دكمه 222
223Button اداره كردن رويدادهاي
223CheckBox -2 كلاس -2-15
223CheckBox تنظيم ظاهر
224RadioButton -3 كلاس -2-15
قراردادن دكمههاي راديويي در يك گروه 224
226GroupBox -4 كلاس -2-15
226Panel -5 كلاس -2-15
226FlowLayoutPanel -6 كنترل -2-15
227TableLayoutPanel -7 كنترل -2-15
228Label -8 كلاس -2-15
228TextBox و PictureBox -3-15 كنترلهاي
228PictureBox -1 كلاس -3-15
230TextBox -2 كلاس -3-15
كادرهاي متني و كاراكترهاي بازگشت به سر سطر 231
و CheckedListBox،ListBox -4-15 كلاسهاي
232ComboBox
232ListBox -1-4-15 كلاس
232ListBox اضافه كردن اقلام به يك
233ListBox انتخاب و جستجوي اقلام در يك
234ListBox سفارشيكردن ظاهر يك
و ComboBox : -2-4-15 كنترلهاي ديگري از ليست
236CheckedListBox
237ListView و TreeView -5-15 كلاسهاي
237ListView -1 كلاس -5-15
237ListView ايجاد يك شي
237ListView تعريف ظاهر شئ
تنظيم سرآيندهاي ستون 238
239ListView ايجاد قلم دادههاي
تعيين آيكونها 239
240ListView كار با كنترل
طيكردن همه قلم دادهها يا قلم دادههاي انتخاب شده 240
تشخيص قلم داده انتخاب شده جاري 241
241ListView مرتبسازي قلم دادههاي يك كنترل
242TreeView -2 كلاس -5-15
242TreeNode كلاس
اضافه كردن و حذ فكردن گره ها 243
244TreeView طي كردن همه گر هها در يك
تشخيص گره انتخاب شده 244
با كاربرد انعكاس 244 TreeView يك مثال
StatusStrip و Timer،ProgressBar -6-15 كلاس هاي
246
247StatusStrip ايجاد يك
-7-15 ايجاد كنترل هاي سفارشي 248
-1 بسط يك كنترل 249 -7-15
سفارشي 249 UserControl -2 ايجاد يك -7-15
249User Control يك مثال از
سفارشي 250 UserControl استفاده از
در زمان طراحي 251 UserControl كار با
4
-8-15 استفاده از كشيدن و انداختن بوسيله كنترل ها 252
مروري بر كشيدن و انداختن 252
مسئوليت هاي كنترل مبدأ 254
مسئوليت هاي كنترل هدف 254
-9-15 كاربرد منابع 256
-1 كار با فايل هاي منبع 257 -9-15
ايجاد رشت ههاي منبع از روي يك فايل متني 257
براي ايجاد يك فايل ResourceWriter كاربرد كلاس
258Resources .
براي دستيابي به منابع ResourceManager كاربرد كلاس
258
براي ايجاد يك فايل ResXResourceWriter كاربرد كلاس
259resx .
براي خواندن يك ResXResourceReader كاربرد كلاس
259resx . فايل
259resources . به يك فايل resx. تبديل يك فايل
و منابع 259 -VS.NET2 -9-15
كاربرد فايل هاي منبع براي ايجاد فرم هاي محلي 260
260VS.NET محلي كردن منابع با استفاده از
تعيين منابع محلي در زمان اجرا 261
261VS.NET ايجاد يك اسمبلي پيرو بدون
-10-15 خلاصه 261
263MessageBox -1 كادرمحاوره اي -16
دكمه هاي موجود براي كادر پيغام: 264
تنظيم دكم هي پيش فرض: 265
گزينه هاي مختلف كادر پيغام 265
265Show حالت هاي مختلف استفاده از متد
نمونه هايي از كادر پيغام 267
268OpenFileDialog -2 كنترل -16
269OpenFileDialog خصوصيت هاي كنترل
271OpenFileDialog متدهاي
271OpenFileDialog استفاده از كنترل
بررسي نكات مهم برنامه 273
274SaveFileDialog -3 كنترل -16
274SavefileDialog خصوصيت هاي كنترل
275SaveFileDialog متدهاي كنترل
275SaveFileDialog استفاده از كنترل
277FontDialog -4 كنترل -16
277FontDialog خصوصيت هاي كنترل
278FontDialog متدهاي كنترل
278FontDialog استفاده از كنترل
280ColorDialog -5 كنترل -16
281ColorDialog خصوصيت هاي كنترل
282ColorDialog استفاده از كنترل
283PrintDialog -6 كنترل -16
284PrintDialog خصوصيتهاي كنترل
284PrintDialog استفاده از كنترل
284PrintDocument -1 كلاس -6 -16
284PrintDocument خصوصيات كلاس
چاپ يك سند 285
بررسي مثال چاپ 288
291FolderBrowserDialog -7 كنترل -16
292FolderBrowser خصوصيت هاي كنترل
292FolderBrowser استفاده از كنترل
-8 خلاصه 294 -16
-1 تعريف و پياد هسازي يك واسط 297 -17
-1 پياده سازي بيش از يك واسط 299 -1 -17
-2 بسط دادن واسط ها 299 -1 -17
-2 دستيابي به متدهاي واسط 303 -17
-1 قالب بندي به يك واسط 303 -2 -17
304is -2 عملگر -2 -17
306as -3 عملگر -2 -17
307is و as -4 مقايسه عملگرهاي -2 -17
-5 مقايسه كلاس انتزاعي و واسط 307 -2 -17
كردن پياده سازي هاي واسط 307 -override3 -17
-4 پياده سازي صريح واسط 310 -17
-2 پنهان كردن اعضا 312 -4 -17
-3 دستيابي به كلا سهاي مهرشده و انواع داده ي -4 -17
مقداري 312
-5 خلاصه 314 -17
-1 اعلان و كاربرد نمايندهها 316 -18
-1 سناريوي كارخانه اتوماتيك 317 -1 -18
-2 پيادهسازي كارخانه بدون كاربرد نمايندهها 317 -1 -18
-3 پيادهسازي كارخانه با استفاده يك نماينده 317 -1 -18
-4 متدها و نماينده هاي بينام 319 -1 -18
-2 اعلان يك رويداد 321 -18
-1 متعهد شدن به يك رويداد 322 -2 -18
-2 غير متعهد شدن از يك رويداد 322 -2 -18
-3 رها كردن يك رويداد 322 -2 -18
323GUI -3 رويدادهاي -18
-1 مقدمه 325 -19
326System.Exception -2 كلاس -19
-3 كدنويسي براي اداره كردن استثناها 327 -19
-4 چگونه يك كلاس استثناء سفارشي ايجاد كنيم؟ 329 -19
-5 استثناءهاي اداره نشده 332 -19
-1-20 كاراكترها و يونيكد 333
NET. فصل اول- مقدمهاي بر چارچوب
5
-1-1-20 يونيكد 334
-2-1-20 كار با كاراكترها 335
335char انتساب يك مقدار به يك نوع داده ي
به يك مقدار عددي 335 Char تبديل يك مقدار
-3-1-20 كاراكترها و محلي كردن 335
-4-1-20 كاراكترها و دسته هاي يونيكد آنها 336
-2-20 كلاس رشته 337
-1-2-20 ايجاد رشته ها 337
-2-2-20 داخل كردن رشته ها 338
-3-2-20 مروري بر عمليات رشته ها 339
-3-20 مقايسه ي رشته ها 339
340String.Compare -1-3-20 كاربرد
341String.CompareOrdinal -2-3-20 كاربرد
-4-20 جستجو، تغيير و كدگذاري محتواي يك رشته 342
-1 جستجوي محتويات يك رشته 342 -4-20
-2 جستجوي رشت ه ي جانشين دار 343 -4-20
-3 تبديل رشته ها 343 -4-20
-4 كدگذاري رشته 345 -4-20
346StringBuilder -5-20 كلاس
و الحاق رشته 347 StringBuilder -2 مقايسه ي -5-20
-6-20 فرمت دهي مقادير عددي، تاريخ و زمان 348
-1-6-20 ساختن يك عنصر فرمت 348
-2-6-20 فرمت دهي مقادير عددي 349
-3-6-20 فرمت دهي تاريخ و زمان 350
-4-6-20 تاريخ ها و فرهنگ 352
و DateTimeFormatInfo كلاس هاي
352NumberFormatInfo
-7-20 عبارات منظم 353
354Regex -1 كلاس -7-20
-2 ايجاد عبارات منظم 357 -7-20
-3 مثال هايي از كاربرد عبارات منظم 361 -7-20
-8-20 خلاصه 362
-1 مديريت سيستم فايل 363 -21
364NET . -1 كلاس هاي مربوط به پوشه ها و فايل ها در -1 -21
366Path -2 كلاس -1 -21
366File Browser -3 مثال -1 -21
-2 انتقال، كپي و حذف فايل ها 370 -21
370FilePeopertiesAndMovement -1 مثال -2 -21
FilePropertiesAndMovment -2-2-21 بررسي كد برنامه
371
-3 خواندن و نوشتن در فايل ها 374 -21
-1 خواندن يك فايل 374 -3 -21
-2 نوشتن به يك فايل 375 -3 -21
-3 جريان ها 376 -3 -21
-4 جريان هاي بافر شده 378 -3 -21
-5 خواندن و نوشتن در فايل هاي دودويي 378 -3 -21
378FileStream كلاس
-6 خواندن ونوشتن در فايل هاي متني 380 -3 -21
380StreamReader كلاس
380StreamReader متدهاي كلاس
381StreamWriter كلاس
381StreamWriter متدهاي كلاس
381CryptoStream -7 رمزنگاري با كلاس -3 -21
-4 خواندن اطلاعات درايو 381 -21
-5 امنيت فايل 383 -21
هاي يك فايل 383 ACL -1 خواندن -5 -21
هاي يك فايل 384 ACL -2 اضافه كردن و حذف -5 -21
-6 خلاصه 385 -21
-1 مقدمه 387 -22
388Access اشياي موجود در
-3 مقيد كردن داده ها 394 -22
خلاصه 400
402-ADO.NET 2 -23
403Data -1 فضاي نامي -2 -23
404SqlConnection: -2 كلاس -2 -23
404ring ConnectionSt ايجاد بخش هاي مختلف
406SqlCommand -3 كلاس -2 -23
406Connection خاصيت
406CommandText خاصيت
407Parameters خاصيت
408ExecuteNonQuery متد
409SqlDataAdapter -4 كلاس -2 -23
409SelectCommand خاصيت
SQL با استفاده از دستور SelectCommand تنظيم خاصيت
410
با استفاده از پروسيجر SelectCommand تنظيم خاصيت
ذخيره شده 411
SQL براي ايجاد دستورات CommandBuilder استفاده از
ديگر 411
412Fill متد
413DataSet -5 كلاس -2 -23
414DataView -6 كلاس -2 -23
415Sort خاصيت
415RowFilter خاصيت
6
416Find متد
در عمل 417 ADO.NET -3 استفاده از كلاس هاي -23
در برنامه 417 DataSet -1 كاربرد -3 -23
-4 اتصال داده ها 422 -23
422-CurrencyManager,BindingContext: 1 -4 -23
-2 اتصال كنترل ها 423 -4 -23
-5 خلاصه 437 -23
-1-24 ريسمان ها 440
-1 شروع ريسمان ها 440 -1-24
-2-1-20 پيوندزدن ريسمان ها 442
443Sleep -3-1-20 بلوكه كردن ريسمان ها با
-4 از بينبردن ريسمان ها 444 -1-24
-2-24 همگام سازي 447
449Interlocked -1-2-20 كاربرد
-2 كاربرد قفل ها 451 -2-24
-3-2-20 كاربرد مانيتورها 451
-3-20 خلاصه 456
458WebClient -1-25 كلاس
-1 گرفتن فايلها 458 -1-25
458WebClient -2 مثالي از -1-25
460WebResponse و WebRequest -4 كلاسهاي -1-25
WebResponse و WebRequest -5 ويژگيهاي ديگر -1-25
461
-6 تقاضاهاي ناهمگام 462 -1-25
463HTML -2-25 نمايش خروجي بصورت يك صفحه
-1 كاوشكردن ساده وب از طريق برنامه كاربردي 463 -2-25
465IE -2 شروع نمونههاي -2-25
روي برنامه IE -3 اعمالكردن بيشتر ويژگيهاي -2-25
كاربردي 465
-4 نمايش مستندات با استفاده از كنترل -2-25
471WebBrowser
472WebBrowser -5 چاپكردن بوسيله كنترل -2-25
-6 نمايش كد يك صفحه درخواست شده 473 -2-25
474Web -3-25 سلسله مراتب كلاسهاي
-1 كلاسهاي سودمند 475 -3-25
ها 475 URI
475DNS و اسامي IP -2 آدرسهاي -3-25
476IP براي آدرسهاي NET. -3 كلاسهاي -3-25
477DNSLookup -4 مثال -3-25
-4-25 خلاصه 478
-1 مقدمه 479 -26
481TCP -1 مقدمه اي بر -1 -26
482UDP -2 مقدمه اي بر -1 -26
-3 مقدمه اي بر پورت ها 484 -1 -26
485System.Net -4 فضاي نامي -1 -26
485System.Net.Sockets -5 فضاي نامي -1 -26
485TCP -2 مثال انتقال و پردازش دستورات در -26
487Net. -1 كاربرد كلا سهاي معمول -2 -26
-2 سرويس دهنده 488 -2 -26
-3 سرويس گيرنده 489 -2 -26
-4 كامپايل كردن و اجراي برنامه 492 -2 -26
492UDP -3 مثال انتقال و پردازش دستور با -26
492NET -1 كاربرد كلي كلا سهاي ضروري -3 -26
-2 سرور 493 -3 -26
-3 سرويس گيرنده 494 -3 -26
-4 كامپايل كردن و اجراي مثال 495 -3 -26
496UDP -4 ايجاد يك تلگراف اخبار بوسيله چندپخشي -26
496NET -1 كاربرد كلي كلاس هاي مورد نياز -4 -26
-2 سرور 498 -4 -26
-3 سرويس گيرنده 500 -4 -26
-4 كامپايل كردن و اجراي مثال 503 -4 -26
فصل بيست و هفتم 504
504NET. چارچوب Socket -1 كلاس -27
504Socket با كلاس TCP -1 سرويس گيرنده ي -1 -27
504Socket كلاس
سازنده 505
متدها 505
خصوصيات 507
507SocketOptionLevel كلاس شمارشي
507SocketOptionName كلاس شمارشي
508SocketFlags كلاس شمارشي
509SocketException كلاس شمارشي
510TCP مثال برنامه سرويس گيرنده ي
510TcpEchoClientSockets.cs كد برنامه ي
510Socket -2 سرويس دهنده با كلاس -1 -27
511TCP مثال برنام ه سرويس دهنده
-3 گزينه هاي سوكت 512 -1 -27
513UDP مثال سرويس گيرنده ي
-4 پرچم هاي سوكت 514 -1 -27
بدون وقفه 515 -I/O5 -1 -27
516I/O -6 بررسي وضعيت -1 -27
-7 فراخواني هاي مسدود كننده با مهلت زماني 517 -1 -27
با مهلت زماني معين 519 Echo مثال سرويس دهنده ي
-8 تسهيم سازي 520 -1 -27
520Socket كلاس Select() متد
مثال سرويس دهنده ي چند پورتي 521
NET. فصل اول- مقدمهاي بر چارچوب
7
ناهمگام 522 -I/O9 -1 -27
مثال سرويس گيرنده ي ناهمگام 525
ناهمگام 527 Tcp مثال سروي سدهنده ي
-1 مقدمه 529 -28
-1 چه زماني صفبندي پيام را به كار ببريم؟ 530 -1 -28
-2 ويژگيهاي صفبندي پيام 531 -1 -28
-3 محصولات صف بندي پيام 531 -1 -28
532MQ -2 معماري -28
-1 پيامها 532 -2 -28
-2 صف پيام 533 -2 -28
ايجاد صفهاي پيام 534
خصوصيات صف پيام 534
-3 برنامهنويسي صفبندي پيام 535 -28
-1 ايجاد يك صف پيام 536 -3 -28
536CourseOrder -2 برنامه كاربردي -3 -28
536CourseOrder كتابخانهي كلاس
ارسال كنندهي پيام تكليف درس 538
ارسال پيامهاي قابل ترميم و اولويتدار 539
دريافت كنندهي پيام تكليف درس 540
صفهاي تصديق 543
صفهاي جواب 543
صفهاي تراكنشي 544
545MessageQueue -4 نصب -28
-5 خلاصه 545 -28
546ActiveX -1 وارد كردن كنترل هاي -29
549NET . -2 واردكردن يك كنترل به -29
-1 وارد كردن يك كنترل 549 -2 -29
-2 وارد كردن كنترل به صورت دستي 550 -2 -29
-3 اضافهكردن كنترل به فرم 551 -2 -29
552Com -3 وارد كردن قطعات -29
553ComTestForm -1 كدنويسي برنامهي -3 -29
554NET . به COM DLL -2 وارد كردن -3 -29
-3 وارد كردن كتابخانه نوع داده 554 -3 -29
-5 ايجاد يك برنامه آزمايشي 554 -3 -22
558NET -4 صادركردن قطعات -29
-1 ايجاد يك كتابخانهي نوع داده 560 -4 -22
561-P/Invoke 5 -29
564PE -1 فايلهاي -30
-1-1 فراداده 564 -30
-2-1 محدوده هاي امنيت 565 -30
-3-1 اظهارنامه ها 565 -30
-2 اسمبلي هاي چند ماژولي 566

----------

*amir2002*,*balot*,*gognosm*,*hanirayan*,*jahan381*,*karym*,*kavoos2*,*majid411*,*mf_gol*,*morteza k*,*omaand*,*p9q_30*,*Pooya.'*,*ramcom*,*rasha_rigit*,*reza6945*,*roohia*,*sedora*,*syana_0694*

----------

